# PC 4212 Dust Collector



## yardjockey (Dec 2, 2008)

Pc has a dust collector for the Omnijig... Rockler's got one for their dovetail jig. I don't think either of these will bolt up to the 4212. 
Has anyone seen plans for a good diy dust "shroud" for the 4212??
It's gotta connect to a shop-vac.
Thanks --- EdP


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

I haven't found anything that really works well. I just use the dust collection on the router, and clean up the rest of the mess.


----------



## yardjockey (Dec 2, 2008)

Got it. Thanks --- EdP


----------



## MNBud (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi everyone,I'm new here and actually found this site while looking for tips on the use of my new Porter Cable dovetail fixture. I found MANY helpful tips just by reading old post so I thought I'd stick around and see what else I may learn. I'm not new to woodworking but I'm certain I'll learn more than I'll be able to add to this forum. Well anyway,my first use of the dovetail fixture I used nothing and what a mess I had. I actually built a box to store the fixture in. I did finger joints and was waist deep in sawdust by the time I was done. So today I attached my shop vac to my workbench and shimmed it out to catch a large portion of the sawdust, just using the floor attachment that came with it. 
Well, it looks like I've babbled enough for my first post, time to get back to reading.
I really like the idea of the related posts that come up at the bottom of the page.


----------



## yardjockey (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the idea. Sorry for the slow response... much of my time was taken with artistic snow shovel techniques and the Olympics on TV. Besides, these days my drafty little woodshop is around 37 degrees. (Point of reference... my kitchen 'fridge cruises in the 40-degree area.)

EdP


----------

